# Anyone ever hunted at Bowhunters Paradise



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I have a group of guys looking for a hunt now that regular season is over. I saw this guys website and was wondering if anyone has ever hunted there. Any info appreciated.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Call me, to long a story to type.

832-260-1326 I can't have my phone on at work, so I will get back to you if I don't answer.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Can ya share a little bit Chunky? good or bad?
If not no problem. Pass by it all the time.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I won't post public...I will PM you when I get a chance. I will say this, most reports coming out are positive, I won't be hunting there again....but I really think I was the exception.


----------

